# Game Thread: Nuggets vs Wizards - 3/22/05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

<center>







*&*







</center>

<u>Records</u>
The 36-28 (5-5 over their last 10 games) Washingto Wizards come into the Pepsi Center tonight to take on the the 35-30 (9-1 over their last 10 games)Denver Nuggets. The Wizards are 12-19 on the road while the Nuggets are 22-10 at home. The Wizards currently hold the 4th playoff spot in the East while the Nuggets hold the 8th playoff spot in the West. Additionally, the Wizards are 3-7 on the road against the West and have dropped 9 of their last 11 on the road.

<u>Injuries</u>
The Wizards will be without Antwan Jamison who was placed on the IL on 3/18 with knee problems. 

<u>Starting Lineups</u>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% bgcolor="#99ccff"><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Denver</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Position</font></td><td><FONT COLOR="#990000" SIZE=6>Washington</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Carmelo Anthony</td><td>Small Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Jared Jeffries</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Kenyon Martin</td><td>Power Forward</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Kwame Brown</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Marcus Camby</td><td>Center</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Brendan Haywood</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>DerMarr Johnson</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Larry Hughes</td></tr><tr align=center><td><FONT COLOR="#ffff00" SIZE=4>Andre Miller</td><td>Point Guard</td><td><FONT COLOR="#cc6600" SIZE=4>Gilbert Arenas</td></tr></table>

<u>Storylines</u>
1) Can the Nuggets contain the Wizards potent backcourt?
2) How much playing time will Nene get to continue to work off the rust?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Some other notes for the game:

The Nuggets will wear throwback jerseys from the 1975-76 season, their last in the ABA. They last wore the throwbacks Jan. 26 in a loss to Detroit.

Today is Marcus Camby's 31st birthday.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby already 31 wow. Time sure does fly. I still remember him playing for the Minutemen and throwing down some crazy dunks on people. I thought this guy was the next big splash in the NBA when he got drafted. He is a very solid and amazing athlete but never had the sensational nba career he had in UMass. Loved the Umass vs. Temple games though back then.

Washington Wizards.....
So who else here thinks this is going to be one hell of a test for the Nuggets ? We have amazing momentum right now. And I believe we will take this game in the 3- 7 point range. But i'm sure a lot of Wizard fans may disagree and I could see why. They have a really nice team over there in Washington this year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

End of 1st Quarter and the Nuggets are up 28-25

Nuggets are being out Rebounded 10-13

Nene got in the game early and scored 3/4 from the FT line in 6 minutes.

16 points in the paint for the Nuggets compared to 2 for the Wizards.

Scoring: 13 for Arenas & 5 for Hughes
11 for DJ, 5 for Camby and 4 for Melo


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

7 A's on 10 made baskets for the Nuggets


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at the 8:48 mark 34-29 Denver

Rebounding is 15-16
10 A's on 13/29 shooting, 1/4 from 3 & 7/14 from the stripe :no:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at 7:18 mark and Denver is up 38-30

Rebounding: 18-17 Denver
12 A's on 15/33 Shooting


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 3:45 mark and Denver is up 46-42

Rebounds: 20-22
15 A's on 19/40 shooting 1/5 from 3


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Arenas has 19 of the Wizards 42 & Hughes has 8.

For the Nuggets, DJ has 11, Melo has 9 and Earl has 6


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Andre also had 6 at the last timeout


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Half Time and the Nuggets are up 58-47. The Nuggets played everyone but Elson in the first half. Karl could be giving Elson time to heal up since he never got a chance to rest with the injuries to Nene, Camby and Kenyon.

Rebounding 24-23 - Camby & Nene 5 each, Kenyon 3, Melo, Person & Najera 2 each
For the Wiz - Haywood 6, Kwame 5, Arenas & Hughes 3 each

18 A's on 23/46 shooting, 3/8 from 3 and 9/18 from the stripe
Wiz: 5 A's on 15/40, 4/9 from 3 and 13/19 from the stripe

Points in the paint: 32-14 Nuggets
Fast Break: 18-16 Nuggets

Individual scoring
DJ 11, Melo & Earl 9 each, Andre 8, Camby 5, Kenyon & Najera 4 each, Nene & Russell 3 each and Person 2
Arenas 21, Hughes 9, Jeffries 5, Haywood 4 and Kwame, D. Brown, Blake & Profit 2 each


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at the 5:54 Mark and Denver is up 74-55

Rebounds: 30-27

23 A's on 29/54, 4/9 & 12/22
DJ 15 & Melo 14
21 for Arenas and 11 for Hughes


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at 2:28 Mark and Denver is up 84-65

Rebounds: 34-28

27 A's on 33/61, 4/11 & 14/27 (Kenyon has gone 2/7 from the line)
DJ 15, Melo & Kenyon 14 each, Andre 10


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

End of 3rd and Nuggets are up 92-76

Rebounding 34-30

Denver: 29 A's on 46/65, 4/11, 16/29
Washington: 12 A's on 24/60, 5/14, 23/32

DJ 15, Melo, Najera & Kenyon 14 each, Andre 10 and Earl 9
Arenas 23, Hughes & Thomas 11 each


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at the 8:44 mark and Denver is up 100-79

Rebounding 38-33

Denver: 31 A's on 40/71, 4/11 16/30
Wizards: 12 A's on 25/66, 5/16, 24/34


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Great game for the Nuggets. They won 127-98 and no one played more than 27 minutes. 9 players played over 20 minutes and all 12 played.

Link to the final box score


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Great game for the Nuggets. They won 127-98 and no one played more than 27 minutes. 9 players played over 20 minutes and all 12 played.
> 
> Link to the final box score


Amazing!

Wow the Denver Nuggets blew away the Wizards. I was so far off on my guess work how this game might turn out. The Denver Nuggets are one mean winning oil machine right now. If this play just continues to get better we have an opportunity to knock off either the Spurs or the Suns in the 1st round. I'm simply amazed and stunned by this game. The Nuggets are on a tear. I can not wait for the Laker game coming up Denver Momentum is going to hit the purple and gold like a Tsunami wave! Should be great! Another awesome night in the Assist column as well for the Nuggets. Don't let that go unnoticed. A big part of this new found success is the sharing and team concept the nuggets are playing with.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

And I thought the Wizards were going to keep it close.
Great performance by the Nuggets.
Hope Camby is all right.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

what a great team effort with every player scoring at least 6 points, and Dermarr's 3 pointer from halfcourt .... WOW!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

With that kind of subbing, you guys always have fresh legs on the court. Karl sure has the Nuggets rolling now. Those 37 assists are very impressive. If you wanna complain about something, I suppose you could point out the poor free throw shooting. Otherwise, what an impressive offensive performance. Nice win.

G-Force


----------

